# Legendary Parchment interior



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

I pulled the interior from the car and brought it to one of the local upholstery shops, but they can't match the parchment color. I'm not 100% sure what parchment is supposed to look like though, considering the interior of my car is 41 years old, there's a healthy amount of wear-n-tear and fading/yellowing going on. Does anyone have a revamped interior in parchment white that could post pictures so I can compare to what I've got?

Also, when ordering from legendary, how good are the reproduction covers? Worth the extra cost vs. having seams stitched in? Personally I think the stitching looks better but isn't original. Having a rough time deciding whether to order from legendary or have the interior redone in metallic off-white. :willy:

Give me a hand here guys, you've been a great resource right along through this project! :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The Legendary interiors are a better fit and quality than PUI and have more of a metallic look like the originals were supposed to be.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've noticed a lot of repro seat covers for the '66-'67 cars are flat looking, without the built up pleats that the originals had. They do not look like originals. The Year One kit I installed in ly '67 back in '93 is exactly like the originals....I saw a Legendary kit, and it looked just like mine, and just like the originals....nice deep pleats, nice texture. Not flat and two dimensional looking. Go with the good kit....you won't regret it. As Rukee once said: "cry once when you buy it, or cry every time you use it."


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Use Legendary....


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

upholstery shop actually had a set of seats in from legendary that the owner was very displeased with. He didn't pay them and the seats are still sitting there. After seeing those, I opted to have the seats redone in pearl white. it's a bit lighter than I was expecting, but all in all, came out much better. I'll post pics to the blog once I find my camera

Found the camera in the back seat of my girlfriend's SUV, pics at 1968lemans.************


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

What was wrong with the Legendary seats?????? They are usually very nice! Eric


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very thin vinyl, inconsistencies in color, didn't fit the original frames and had to be heated to fit the frame. Result of all this was a cover that looked like hell when it was fully mounted.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

First time I heard a negative about Legendary...Did you call them and complain??


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Weren't my seats, it was another customer's order.


----------

